# Yamaha RX-V361 Question



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I have the above mentioned reciever.

http://www.yamaha.com/yec/products/...52118&CTID=5000300&ATRID=1000&DETYP=ATTRIBUTE

I know its entry level...but I am very happy with it. 

My question is this...it says in the manual that you can adjust the reciver to either 8ohm or 6 ohm.

If I adjust it to 6ohm could I safely run 4ohm speakers? I do crank it up some times...but not to often.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes. Just make sure you have adequate ventilation to avoid overheating if you listen very loud. The Yammies have built in thermal protection device but just make sure you let it breath very well


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

It sits in a stand.
Its on the bottom shelf...and the dvd player is set up on the highest peg...about 5" above the reciever.

And I always leave the front door open on the stand when in use just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, give it a try... just put the receiver in 6 ohm configuration to limit voltage output. I think you will be fine.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I just want to add two things:

1. If you can place a small fan that is not noisy inside or near the stand it will help you with the ventilation (that's what I'm doing to ventilate the rear of my TV and top of receiver) :yes:

2. I own the RX-V2700, searching online for reviews I found one on www.audioholics.com (maybe there's one for your model) ... they stated that even when using 4 ohm load, to leave it at 8 ohms instead of 6 ohms; their test showed that when used at 8 ohms the output was 272WPC instead of the 144WPC at 6 ohms (http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...eview/rx-v2700-system-setup-and-configuration) ... maybe is the same with your receiver :dontknow:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The 2700 is a different machine with stronger power supply. It won't be the same with his receiver. I would only follow audioholics' advice only if more power is needed and that would be with caution specially with entry models.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It will depend somewhat on the speakers, but generally these will be fine with most 4 ohm speakers if not pushed hard and if well ventilated.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

hmmm...maybe I'll go get one of those honeywell vornado style fans and set it in the back.

makes me wish this unit had a power out in the back.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

salvasol said:


> 2. I own the RX-V2700, searching online for reviews I found one on www.audioholics.com (maybe there's one for your model) ... they stated that even when using 4 ohm load, to leave it at 8 ohms instead of 6 ohms; their test showed that when used at 8 ohms the output was 272WPC instead of the 144WPC at 6 ohms (http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/...eview/rx-v2700-system-setup-and-configuration) ... maybe is the same with your receiver :dontknow:


That's what I do..
I have the earlier RX-V757...It's set at 8 ohms even though my centre is 4 ohms..
I just balance the LCR to all read 75dB..
Never had any problems, and I play it LOUD!!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

SQCherokee said:


> hmmm...maybe I'll go get one of those honeywell vornado style fans and set it in the back. makes me wish this unit had a power out in the back.


Even if you get a receiver that has the power out in the back of the unit ... NEVER CONNECT A FAN THERE!!! :yes:

One day I connected my small fan to my receiver (for convenience), but suddenly after 20-25 minutes my receiver when into protective mode and turned off by itself :doh: ... I guess the receiver can overheat when powering a fan with that outlet ... :huh: 

I think I read that on the manual, also, you can't use it to power a subwoofer :yes:


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

wow...when I got my first surround sound my dad told me to not plug in a tv to it because it could cause issues...but a fan...wow.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Prof. said:


> That's what I do..
> I have the earlier RX-V757...It's set at 8 ohms even though my centre is 4 ohms..
> I just balance the LCR to all read 75dB..
> Never had any problems, and I play it LOUD!!


Take care! You do not get necessarily get more power by doing that. The RX-V2700 has the juice to deliver more power into 4 ohm when set to 8 ohm, but the RX-V2500 does indeed produce less power (both channels driven) when a 4 ohm speaker is connected instead of an 8 ohm. So, It is likely to have more power when setting the amp at 6 ohm.

I bet the 757 should be the same as the 2500 (but that's for stereo), as far as you are talking about a single (centre) speaker, it should be fine.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You may actually get more power by leaving it on 8 ohms. IIRC, they just switch to a lower voltage tap on the transformer to limit the voltage swing on the outputs to keep the unit from driving too much current into the load and stressing the output stage or the transformer. You are more likely to have overheating and do damage if you don't switch it, but if you never push it and keep it cool you will likely have better dynamics.


----------

